# Easter at The Den. (2019)



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2019)

*Easter at The Den.* (2019)


My kitchen is kinda small & crowded, but we still manage to feed a couple of guests now & then.
This time it was Bear Jr & his wife Bethany who joined us.  As for the Kitchen, I designed & built the cabinets about 16 years ago, and I squeezed all I could in the small space allotted for a Kitchen.
Bear Jr had helped me install it & it was the last Kitchen I made while I was in the process of closing my Cabinet Shop.

Anyway, back to the Easter Dinner—"Giant" had a pretty good sale on Prime Rib (choice) and New York Strip Roast (Choice) for $4.67, but only one to customer, so we got one of each.
Since I have had trouble with New York Strip being tough, I quit buying the Steaks, but I buy the occasional Roast when cheap enough. So I decided to try one in my Sous Vide Supreme.
So I prepped it on the day we bought it, and Vac Packed it, so it would be ready on demand.

Easter morning @ 8 AM I put the thawed Roast in my SV @ 131° for a planned Dinner @ 4 PM.
Then at 3:45 I removed, patted dry, and seared the roast in a Pan, with the assistance of my propane torch. Then I sliced the whole thing up in relatively thin slices, so guests could take as little or as much as they want, and I’d still have some nice leftover slices for Sammies for Me & Bear Jr.
Mrs Bear made Green Bean Casserole, Corn, Deviled Eggs, and used the juice from the SV’d Meat for the Gravy.

Then the next morning I had Steak & Eggs, and that Evening I had a NY Strip Steak Sammy with cheese, and a couple leftover Deviled Eggs.

Also: Bear Jr took a couple slices of Steak home with him.

BTW:  As usual Smokey got some new toys, so he was a Happy Little Kitty too!!

Thanks for stopping by,

Bear



Not much counter space left:







Sous Vide Supreme fits nicely beside the sink:






NY Strip Roast @ 3.75 Lbs ready for a bath:






Fresh out of SV:






Searing:






Seared & ready for slicing:






All Sliced up:






Table for 4:






Bear's Easter Dinner:






Next Morning Steak & Eggs:






Next Night Steak Sammy:






With Cheese:






Leftover Deviled Eggs:






Cheesesteak & Deviled Eggs:


----------



## gary s (Apr 23, 2019)

Looks Fantastic John, I love the way you use up leftovers, We do the same.
I know you had a great time and I'll bet everyone was stuffed,

Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 23, 2019)

That Easter plate looks pretty good . Nice work on the kitchen .


----------



## sandyut (Apr 23, 2019)

WOW!  all looks very good!  Jealous...I was flying home easter day and no time for anything like that.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 23, 2019)

Very nice meals!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 23, 2019)

Awesome meal as always from that Bear Den.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2019)

gary s said:


> Looks Fantastic John, I love the way you use up leftovers, We do the same.
> I know you had a great time and I'll bet everyone was stuffed,
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
It really was a Great Time!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 23, 2019)

looks like another awesome meal in the den, great pics


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 23, 2019)

Great looking Easter Dinner, John.  As usual, everybody was fed real well.
Leftovers are some of my favorite meals.  We eat a lot of them here.
But......."Leftover Deviled Eggs"???????????  That's something I've never encountered.  LOL
POINT
Gary


----------



## weedeater (Apr 23, 2019)

Great looking meal Bear!  Like!

Weedeater


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> That Easter plate looks pretty good . Nice work on the kitchen .



Thank You Rich!!
Yeah, That kitchen was a PITA:
I had already sold my 37" Drum sander, so I had to sand the frames with my Porter Cable Belt Sander.
And I had Gotten rid of my Spray Room, so we had to spray everything at my Buddies shop.
Got it done, though!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2019)

sandyut said:


> WOW!  all looks very good!  Jealous...I was flying home easter day and no time for anything like that.



Thank You Sandyut!!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Very nice meals!!




Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome meal as always from that Bear Den.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks like another awesome meal in the den, great pics




Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2019)

That's a fine looking Easter meal Bear. Nice Job...

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great looking Easter Dinner, John.  As usual, everybody was fed real well.
> Leftovers are some of my favorite meals.  We eat a lot of them here.
> But......."Leftover Deviled Eggs"???????????  That's something I've never encountered.  LOL
> POINT
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
That's easy---All you have to do is like Mrs Bear does----Make 24 Deviled Eggs for 4 people!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2019)

weedeater said:


> Great looking meal Bear!  Like!
> 
> Weedeater




Thank You Sir!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> That's a fine looking Easter meal Bear. Nice Job...
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2019)

@jaxgatorz ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## sigmo (May 20, 2019)

Wow, that plate looks great!  And I'm a sucker for devilled eggs!

I use pickle juice in mine!  :)


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2019)

sigmo said:


> Wow, that plate looks great!  And I'm a sucker for devilled eggs!
> 
> I use pickle juice in mine!  :)




Thank You Sigmo!!
Hmmm--I would like Pickle juice in mine, but would Mrs Bear.
Maybe I could just drip some in my personal ones, on my plate?
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2019)

Jabiru
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Jabiru (May 24, 2019)

Your tucker & techniques always looks so damn good Bear, wets my appetite every time I look at your posts 

I am slowly going through your step by steps, I wish I had more time as I would try one a day.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Your tucker & techniques always looks so damn good Bear, wets my appetite every time I look at your posts
> 
> I am slowly going through your step by steps, I wish I had more time as I would try one a day.




Thank You Jabiru!!
I'm glad you're enjoying my Step by Steps.
Take your time--No hurry!
And Have a Great Weekend!!

Bear


----------

